# Iron Man 3 on Home Video Sept 24th 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From Marvel, the Studio That Brought You the Biggest Super Hero Movie of All Time,
Marvel’s The Avengers, Comes the Next Chapter in the Powerful World of Tony Stark





MARVEL’S IRON MAN 3

Early Debut of the HD Digital and HD Digital 3D on September 3, 2013

Followed by 3D Super Set, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, Digital Copy & On Demand September 24, 2013





Synopsis: Marvel Studios’ Iron Man 3 pits brash-but-brilliant industrialist Tony Stark/Iron Man against an enemy whose reach knows no bounds. When Stark finds his personal world destroyed at his enemy’s hands, he embarks on a harrowing quest to find those responsible. This journey, at every turn, will test his mettle. With his back against the wall, Stark is left to survive by his own devices, relying on his ingenuity and instincts to protect those closest to him. As he fights his way back, Stark discovers the answer to the question that has secretly haunted him: Does the man make the suit or does the suit make the man?



Cast: Robert Downey Jr. (The Avengers, Iron Man, Sherlock Holmes) as Tony Stark/Iron Man, Gwyneth Paltrow (Se7en, Iron Man 2, Iron Man) as Pepper Potts, Don Cheadle (Crash, Iron Man 2, Hotel Rwanda) as Lt. Col. James "Rhodey" Rhodes/ War Machine, Guy Pearce (Memento, L.A. Confidential, The Hurt Locker) as Aldrich Killian, Rebecca Hall (The Prestige, Vicky Cristina Barcelona, The Town) as Maya Hansen, Stephanie Szostak (The Devil Wears Prada, Dinner for Schmucks) as Ellen Brandt, James Badge Dale (The Departed, Shame) as Eric Savin, with Jon Favreau (Iron Man franchise) as Happy Hogan, and Ben Kingsley (Schindler’s List, Hugo, Shutter Island ) as The Mandarin



Director: Shane Black (Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Lethal Weapon 2)



Screenplay: Drew Pearce (No Heroics, Lip Service) & Shane Black (Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Lethal Weapon 2)



Producer: Kevin Feige (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Iron Man, Marvel’s Thor)



Release Date: HD Digital and HD Digital 3D: September 3, 2013

3D BD, BD, DVD, Digital Copy, On Demand: September 24, 2013

(Direct Pre-book: 7/30/13; Distributor Pre-book: 8/13/13)



Bonus Features: Deconstructing The Scene: Attack On Air Force One: Jump into action with the stunt-team

(3D, BD, DVD & skydivers in this close-up look at creating one of the movie’s most memorable scenes.

Select Digital Retailers)

Exclusive Behind-The-Scenes Look – Marvel’s Thor: The Dark World—Experience the spectacular new worlds, unforgettable characters, and pulse-pounding thrills of the upcoming blockbuster movie.



Marvel’s Iron Man 3 Unmasked—Join cast and crew for a crash course in epic movie-making, Marvel style.



Gag Reel

Deleted & Extended Scenes

Audio Commentary—With Drew Pearce & Shane Black



And more…





Ratings: PG-13 For Sequences Of Intense Sci-Fi Action and Violence Throughout, and Brief Suggestive Content

Feature Run Time: 130 minutes

Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1

Audio: Dolby Digital Surround Sound

Languages: English, French

Subtitles: English, French & Spanish


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought this movie was awful. Certinly the worst movie I've seen all year. So it probably sounds sad to admit that I'll probably rent this when it comes out. If for nothing else than to confirm my assessment. Maybe it will be better on BluRay?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

f0zz said:


> I thought this movie was awful. Certinly the worst movie I've seen all year. So it probably sounds sad to admit that I'll probably rent this when it comes out. If for nothing else than to confirm my assessment. Maybe it will be better on BluRay?


I hope so, at least hoping the audio is better than when I saw it at the theater. The only movie I saw worse than this one was the new Star Trek movie, Wrath of Khan rip off.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I did not like how they turned a super hero into such a wimp. But other than that I did not get bored in the movie which is a problem a lot of movies have for me. A solid 6 out of 10.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Was very disappointed with this movie!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I cannot wait to add this to my BR collection. Not the best one out of the series, but great popcorn flick for sure!! I am holding onto my amazon giftcards to pick this badboy up!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updates with the features of the disc revealed



> All-New “Marvel One-Shot: Agent Carter” Featured on
> 
> THIS YEAR’S #1 WORLDWIDE BOX OFFICE HIT
> 
> ...


----------

